# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics >  Moving house

## graham67

Hiya

We are moving house and just wondering what we do with our pond  and fish?????  We are going into rented accomadation for a few weeks between moving from our old house (with pond & fish) and our newly built home. 

Its driving me nutts!!!   sleepless nights etc  we've only had the pond for about a year now but wouldnt be without it  and the fish are part of the family now   :lol:  

Can anyone please give us some much needed advice?

Cheers 

Graham

----------


## Gary R

> Hiya
> 
> We are moving house and just wondering what we do with our pond and fish????? We are going into rented accomadation for a few weeks between moving from our old house (with pond & fish) and our newly built home. 
> 
> Its driving me nutts!!! sleepless nights etc we've only had the pond for about a year now but wouldnt be without it and the fish are part of the family now  
> 
> Can anyone please give us some much needed advice?
> 
> Cheers 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum Graham

first or all you say that your moving into rented accomadation, does this have a garden ??
second thing is you say that youn are taking your fish with you (as i would  :lol: ) but are you taking the pond as well ? which if this is the case it would be a pre-formed pond ?

please answer these, and we can go on from here 

Regards Gary.

----------


## graham67

> Hi and welcome to the forum Graham
> 
> first or all you say that your moving into rented accomadation, does this have a garden ??
> second thing is you say that youn are taking your fish with you (as i would ) but are you taking the pond as well ? which if this is the case it would be a pre-formed pond ?
> 
> please answer these, and we can go on from here 
> 
> Regards Gary.


Hiya Gary

we dont know if our rented prpperty will have a garden or garage....

And the pond is made upof wooden sleepers  approx 4ft deep x 5ft dide x 11ft long  so as you can see its not that moveable  :lol:  

We are in a bit of a state with all the house moving etc    and the welfare of our fish,  its getting us down.......

thanx

Graham

----------


## Gary R

Right the next thing iam going to ask you is how meany and what sort of size are they, cant see there being to much of a problem, but a picture of it at the moment would help alot.
You will need to think how to move at least half the water that they are in now and plus the pump and fillter, anyway let us know about the above m8  

Regards Gary.

----------


## Nemo

sorry about the late reply graham..

aint there no way you can leave the fishes how it is for now and come back every 2-3days(unless the temp location is far away to the old house) to feed the fishes? then once you are settled in the new place you can take the fishes over there then?

and if someone is moving in the house with the pond straight after you move, you can ask them if you can leave the fishes for now and come get them as soon as you are fully settled.

----------


## graham67

> sorry about the late reply graham..
> 
> aint there no way you can leave the fishes how it is for now and come back every 2-3days(unless the temp location is far away to the old house) to feed the fishes? then once you are settled in the new place you can take the fishes over there then?
> 
> and if someone is moving in the house with the pond straight after you move, you can ask them if you can leave the fishes for now and come get them as soon as you are fully settled.


Right just to let you guys know,  we are just in the process of people viewing our house (house was put on market two days!)   so we dont know who will be buying   yet??  we will be in rented accomadation, dont know where or how long forbut will be there until our new home is built June-July???  so nothing certain except we will have to rent......

We were hoping that the new owners would let us come & take care of our fish but as we dont know who they are yet all this is speculation.  

Another thought was to use a preformed pond for the time we are renting until I can rebuild or build from new another pond at our new home.

Bottom line is we want our fish and we want a pond be it new or relocate our existing one.

There are about 20 fish ranging from a few Golden Rudd, Golden Tench (2) Gold fish and Koi Carp. The biggest Koi being around 8lb in weight (a new addition it was my wifes Mothers until she moved home too) the other Koi are around 7-9 inches in length.

Hope this helps  

thanx

Graham

----------


## Tsia

Hi and welcome..

Personally I would remove the fish and take with you if you cannot trust the new owners to ignor them in the pond or let you come by and feed them.

If you can do that tho thats great.. but otherwise.. I would buy a preformed pond and transfer them into their temp home until June/july when you move in your new house. Or a large tank even.. but just keep it outside?
Its only temporary after all. (thats the only way I can see if you find its not convenient for the new owner of your house to keep them in their original pond til the summer)
some people can just be awkward for the sake of being awkward.. so bear in mind these alteratives.

Hope you get something sorted Graham.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> Hi and welcome..
> 
> Personally I would remove the fish and take with you if you cannot trust the new owners to ignor them in the pond or let you come by and feed them.
> 
> If you can do that tho thats great.. but otherwise.. I would buy a preformed pond and transfer them into their temp home until June/july when you move in your new house. Or a large tank even.. but just keep it outside?
> Its only temporary after all. (thats the only way I can see if you find its not convenient for the new owner of your house to keep them in their original pond til the summer)
> some people can just be awkward for the sake of being awkward.. so bear in mind these alteratives.
> 
> Hope you get something sorted Graham.


Thats a good point Tsia 

once you have sold Graham there is not a thing you could do if the new owners turned round after a couple of days/weeks and told you to get lost, your not having them fish, it does happen in the real world these days.

so going back to my last post it would be better to think about moving them, fillter pump water and the fish  :lol:

----------


## graham67

> Thats a good point Tsia 
> 
> once you have sold Graham there is not a thing you could do if the new owners turned round after a couple of days/weeks and told you to get lost, your not having them fish, it does happen in the real world these days.
> 
> so going back to my last post it would be better to think about moving them, fillter pump water and the fish


Thanx guys..

I was thinking of moving them, Fish pump and water to a a place where i've access to and can take care of them myself without any restrictions......  Just thinking of a way of keeping the fish???  Thought of a preformed  pond/Container.....  like the ones Koi are shown in at shows?  

Just dont want it to cost me an arm and a leg!!!! 

Graham.

----------


## Timo

You could try ringing round a few garden centers and asking if any have an old preformed plastic pond you could borrow. You often see them kicking around out the back. Try to cut a deal and say you will be buying a liner and filter stuff off them to get them interested.

Unfortunately i don't know any up your way but some down here are more than helpful.

----------


## Gary R

> You could try ringing round a few garden centers and asking if any have an old preformed plastic pond you could borrow. You often see them kicking around out the back. Try to cut a deal and say you will be buying a liner and filter stuff off them to get them interested.
> 
> Unfortunately i don't know any up your way but some down here are more than helpful.


This is what i will be doing this summer as i need to clean my pond out and replace the outlet pipe to me sump, been putting it off for a bit now  :lol:

----------


## notanotherone

> This is what i will be doing this summer as i need to clean my pond out and replace the outlet pipe to me sump, been putting it off for a bit now


why dont you just get a man in to do it.........and he mite be able to decorate the bathroom at the same time

----------


## graham67

Right guys and girls....

We have somewhere to live sorted and we have decided to keep the fish in the garage in a suitable paddling/swimming pool  8ft diameter  x 3ft deep with my existing pump and filter. 

I will be transfering water from the pond and giving it a week or so to settle before introducing my fish to their new temporary home.

Thanx for your help 

Cheers 

Graham

----------


## Gary R

iam glad you found somewere and hope the move goes ok 
please keep us upto date on how things turn out and we would like to see there new home when you get sorted with your new home  :lol: 

Regards Gary

----------


## graham67

Ok Gary will do 

Graham.

----------

